# LBS for Road bike assembly - suggestions



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm having my Steelman fixed and prepped by Brent.










Got on ebay for cheap. Apparently, it was damaged by Fedex and then sold as "salvage" via ebay. Fortunately, it's only a headtube dent (fixable) and minor paint scratch. Plus it helps that his shop is 10 min from my house.

I'm pulling parts together for a build. Any suggestions for LBS's that'll assemble bike w/o breaking my goal of a "budget dream bike"?


----------



## The Don (Feb 6, 2004)

*Where are you?*

If you're in Marin, try calling www.gravywheels.net. I've had them build up two bikes for me.


----------



## FORZA! (Feb 13, 2004)

*re: Steelman*

If you have already enlisted Brent to fix the frame then why not have him do the build as well? He should be willing to use any parts you choose and provide a fair deal on any labor. He is certainly experienced, meticulous and proud of things with his name on it! good luck.




oldskoolboarder said:


> I'm having my Steelman fixed and prepped by Brent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

